# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Letërsia e Rilindjes

## militanti1980

Letërsia shqiptare e Rilindjes Kombëtare lindi dhe u zhvillua si pjesë e pandarë e lëvizjes politiko-shoqërore e kulturore për çlirimin e vendit nga zgjedha e huaj. Kjo lëvizje, që nis nga mesi i shekullit XIX dhe arrin deri në vitin 1912, quhet Rilindje Kombëtare, prandaj edhe letërsia e kësaj periudhe quhet letërsi e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Kjo është kryesisht një letërsi patriotike me frymë demokratike e popullore. Tema kryesore e saj ishte dashuria për atdheun dhe popullin, evokimi i së kaluarës heroike dhe lufta për çlirimin kombëtar e shoqëror. Kushtet historike që përcaktuan zhvillimin e saj, ishin kryengritjet e vazhdueshme kundër pushtuesve osmane, lufta për pavarësi dhe për ruajtjen e tërësisë tokësore të vendit nga synimet grabitqare të imperialisteve dhe të qarqeve shoviniste fqinje. Letërsia e Rilindjes pati një drejtim iluminist e në periudhën e fundit edhe vepra realiste, por në thelbin e vet ajo ishte një letërsi romantike. Në veprat më të, mira të saj u shprehen ideale të larta kombëtare, malli dhe dashuria e zjarrtë për mëmëdheun, krenaria për të kaluarën e lavdishme të popullit shqiptar dhe ëndërra për ta parë Shqipërinë e lirë, të pavarur e të lulëzuar. Figura më e shquar e kësaj periudhe është padyshim, Naim Frashëri, autor i poemës "Bagëti e Bujqësi„ i "Historisë së Skënderbeut„ dhe i shumë poezive të tjera patriotike, lirike e filozofike. Figura të tjera të shquara janë Jeromim De Rada, A.Z.Cajupi, Gavril Dara i Riu, Ndre Mjeda, Asdreni etj. Letërsia e Rilindjes shënon një etapë të re në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare. Ajo shënon kalimin nga letërsia me brendi fetare e karakter didaktik, në letersinë e re shqiptare, në letërsinë e mirfilltë artistike, duke hedhur në të njëjtën kohë edhe bazat e gjuhës sonë letrare kombëtare.

----------


## RaPSouL

Rilindja

Letërsia shqiptare e Rilindjes Kombëtare lindi dhe u zhvillua si pjesë e pandarë e lëvizjes politiko-shoqërore e kulturore për çlirimin e vendit nga zgjedha e huaj. Kjo lëvizje, që nis nga mesi i shekullit XIX dhe arrin deri në vitin 1912, quhet Rilindje Kombëtare, prandaj edhe letërsia e kësaj periudhe quhet letërsi e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Kjo është kryesisht një letërsi patriotike me frymë demokratike e popullore. Tema kryesore e saj ishte dashuria për atdheun dhe popullin, evokimi i së kaluarës heroike dhe lufta për çlirimin kombëtar e shoqëror.
Kushtet historike që përcaktuan zhvillimin e saj, ishin kryengritjet e vazhdueshme kundër pushtuesve osmane, lufta për pavarësi dhe për ruajtjen e tërësisë tokësore të vendit nga synimet grabitqare të imperialisteve dhe të qarqeve shoviniste fqinje.
Letërsia e Rilindjes pati një drejtim iluminist e në periudhën e fundit edhe vepra realiste, por në thelbin e vet ajo ishte një letërsi romantike. Në veprat më të, mira të saj u shprehen ideale të larta kombëtare, malli dhe dashuria e zjarrtë për mëmëdheun, krenaria për të kaluarën e lavdishme të popullit shqiptar dhe ëndërra për ta parë Shqipërinë e lirë, të pavarur e të lulëzuar. 
Figura më e shquar e kësaj periudhe është padyshim, Naim Frashëri, autor i poemës "Bagëti e Bujqësi„ i "Historisë së Skënderbeut„ dhe i shumë poezive të tjera patriotike, lirike e filozofike. Figura të tjera të shquara janë Jeromim De Rada, A.Z.Cajupi, Gavril Dara i Riu, Ndre Mjeda, Asdreni etj.
Letërsia e Rilindjes shënon një etapë të re në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare. Ajo shënon kalimin nga letërsia me brendi fetare e karakter didaktik, në letersinë e re shqiptare, në letërsinë e mirfilltë artistike, duke hedhur në të njëjtën kohë edhe bazat e gjuhës sonë letrare kombëtare.

----------


## RaPSouL

Në vështrimin e shndërrimeve letrare kapërcyelli i shekullit të 20 është një kohë veçanërisht e shënueshme. Më 1900 vdes Naim Frashëri. Po në këtë vit Fishta boton shkrimet e para, kurse vetëm një vit më parë lind Lasgush Poradeci, poeti më i madh modern shqiptar. Pra, me mbarimin e shek. XIX përmbyllet letërsia e Naimit dhe një periudhë e letërsisë shqiptare. Këtu është një prerje ndërmjet letërsisë së Naimit (romantike) dhe letërsisë që nis me brezin e 1900-shit, ku hyjnë Konica, Fishta, Çajupi, Asdreni, Noli e M. Frashëri me një letërsi joromantike. Të parën e karakterizon ideja kombëtare, kurse të dytën ideja shoqërore apo ideja njerëzore. Kjo e dyta është periudha e letërsisë së pavarësisë që do të zotërojë ngadalë katër dhjetëvjeçarët e parë të shekullit XX.

Në vështrimin kulturor-historik e në vështrimin strukturor, letërsia e pavarësisë nis në fund të shekullit të kaluar me Konicën, kur shfaqet një model shkrimi kritik, i ndryshëm nga shkrimi i mëhershëm himnizues, dhe zhvillohet me poezinë e Lasgush Poradecit që kërkon forma të reja, gjuhë të re poetike dhe efektin estetik të letërsisë, që ndërton në thellësinë e vet identitetin e botës shpirtërore shqiptare. 

Letërsia e Pavarësisë shqiptare është një periudhë letrare që vjen pas periudhës së Rilindjes që kurorëzohet me letërsinë e Naim Frashërit. Kjo periudhë letrare shkallë-shkallë ngre dallimet me letërsinë pararendëse dhe forcon karakteristikat e veta ideore e strukturore. 

Përurues dhe nismëtar i kësaj periudhe është Faik Konica me Albaninë e tij (1897-1909), ku boton autorët e 1900-ës, madje dhe komenton këtë letërsi të re në revistën e tij. Kështu, Konica bëhet edhe teoriku e kritiku i parë dhe i pakontestueshëm i kësaj letërsie. Në një artikull të vitit 1906, "Kohëtore e letrave shqipe", si dhe në interpretimet e veprave të Çajupit, Asdrenit, Nolit e Gurakuqit, Konica vëren se letërsia e re lirohet nga zotërimi i ideologjisë kombëtare të romantizmit. Kjo letërsi artikulon dallimin ndërmjet veprimit atdhetar dhe krijimit letrar estetik. Prandaj Letërsia e Pavarësisë, që në nismë, shqipton kërkesën e krijimit të letërsisë si vlerë më vete, pa marrë parasysh qëllimin. Në anën tjetër, edhe qëllimi fillon të pretendohet që të arrijë nëpërmjet frymës kritike e jo frymës himnizuese, si dhe brendapërbrenda shoqërisë shqiptare dhe shpirtit të kombit. 

E shfaqur qoftë si trashëgimi e simbolizmit (Asdreni, Lasgushi), qoftë si realizëm me frymë kritike (Çajupi, Noli) qoftë në trajtë neoklasiciste (Fishta, Mjeda, Haxhiademi) apo në trajta të papara të modernizmit në prozë (Koliqi, Migjeni, Kuteli), Letërsia e Pavarësisë shqiptare, që zotëron gjysmën e parë të shekullit XX ka dy karakteristika themelore: 

Krijimin e trajtave e të strukturave të reja letrare
Krijimin e vetëdijes (ndërgjegjes) letrare që letërsia është krijim i veçantë estetik pa marrë parasysh qëllimet. Kjo dëshmohet me veprat letrare dhe me interpretimin e tyre letrar.

----------


## Amarildo

[Arial Black"][/FONT]


> Letërsia shqiptare e Rilindjes Kombëtare lindi dhe u zhvillua si pjesë e pandarë e lëvizjes politiko-shoqërore e kulturore për çlirimin e vendit nga zgjedha e huaj. Kjo lëvizje, që nis nga mesi i shekullit XIX dhe arrin deri në vitin 1912, quhet Rilindje Kombëtare, prandaj edhe letërsia e kësaj periudhe quhet letërsi e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Kjo është kryesisht një letërsi patriotike me frymë demokratike e popullore. Tema kryesore e saj ishte dashuria për atdheun dhe popullin, evokimi i së kaluarës heroike dhe lufta për çlirimin kombëtar e shoqëror. Kushtet historike që përcaktuan zhvillimin e saj, ishin kryengritjet e vazhdueshme kundër pushtuesve osmane, lufta për pavarësi dhe për ruajtjen e tërësisë tokësore të vendit nga synimet grabitqare të imperialisteve dhe të qarqeve shoviniste fqinje. Letërsia e Rilindjes pati një drejtim iluminist e në periudhën e fundit edhe vepra realiste, por në thelbin e vet ajo ishte një letërsi romantike. Në veprat më të, mira të saj u shprehen ideale të larta kombëtare, malli dhe dashuria e zjarrtë për mëmëdheun, krenaria për të kaluarën e lavdishme të popullit shqiptar dhe ëndërra për ta parë Shqipërinë e lirë, të pavarur e të lulëzuar. Figura më e shquar e kësaj periudhe është padyshim, Naim Frashëri, autor i poemës "Bagëti e Bujqësi i "Historisë së Skënderbeut dhe i shumë poezive të tjera patriotike, lirike e filozofike. Figura të tjera të shquara janë Jeromim De Rada, A.Z.Cajupi, Gavril Dara i Riu, Ndre Mjeda, Asdreni etj. Letërsia e Rilindjes shënon një etapë të re në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare. Ajo shënon kalimin nga letërsia me brendi fetare e karakter didaktik, në letersinë e re shqiptare, në letërsinë e mirfilltë artistike, duke hedhur në të njëjtën kohë edhe bazat e gjuhës sonë letrare kombëtare.

----------

